# Ant in einer Batch Datei



## Guest (14. Mrz 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gern aus einer Batch Datei herraus einen Ant-Aufruf absetzen um danach dann wieder im Batch Script weiter laufen.

Das Batch script sieht so aus:

```
AnotherBatchTask
AnotherBatchTask
ant -f C:\Entwicklung\project\build\build.xml clean release-core bootstrap-core build-war
AnotherBatchTask
AnotherBatchTask
```

Er führt das ant auch aus, aber nach dem Ant aufruf bricht die ganze Batchdatei ab und endet mit dem erfolgreichem Abarbeiten von Ant selbst:

```
..
..
BUILD SUCCESSFUL
Total Time: 3 minute 27 seconds
c:\
```


Wieso bricht mit die Batch datei ab? Und wie kann ich das verhindern?


----------



## foobar (14. Mrz 2008)

Batch-Datei? Mit welcher Dos-Version arbeitest du denn? ;-)

Binde doch die Tasks aus der Batch in dein ant-buildscript ein.


----------



## Miggel88 (26. Mrz 2010)

Das Thema ist zwar schon älter, aber vll. hat mal irgendjemand das gleiche Problem:


```
AnotherBatchTask
AnotherBatchTask
call ant -f C:\Entwicklung\project\build\build.xml clean release-core bootstrap-core build-war
AnotherBatchTask
AnotherBatchTask
```


----------



## WhiteGandalf (26. Mrz 2010)

ant selbst ist unter Windows (bei mir zumindest) eine Batch-Datei.
Wird eine Batch-Datei von einer solchen "einfach so" aufgerufen, wird die zuerst laufende beendet.
Soll sie anschließend weiterlaufen, muß die Unter-Batch mit "call" gerufen werden.


----------



## maki (27. Mrz 2010)

WhiteGandalf hat gesagt.:


> ant selbst ist unter Windows (bei mir zumindest) eine Batch-Datei.
> Wird eine Batch-Datei von einer solchen "einfach so" aufgerufen, wird die zuerst laufende beendet.
> Soll sie anschließend weiterlaufen, muß die Unter-Batch mit "call" gerufen werden.


Ant kommt für Windows mit Uralt-Batch Datei und aktuellem CMD Skript.
Batch Dateien gehören zu DOS und sind damit hoffnungslos veraltet (sogar älter als dieser Threadzombie hier), seit NT/Win2000 sind CMD Skripte das Mittel der Wahl unter Windows.


----------



## WhiteGandalf (28. Mrz 2010)

Das ändert aber nichts:Eine "cmd"-Datei ist exakt dasselbe wie eine "bat"-Datei.
Und offenbar gibt es Forum-Nutzer, die wegen dem Thema immer noch mal reinlesen oder wie Miggel88 auch Antworten schreiben.
Er hat ja vorgestern schon gezeigt, wie es geht, ich hab's nur nochmal explizit angesprochen: Es kommt halt auf's "call" an.


----------



## maki (28. Mrz 2010)

> Das ändert aber nichts:Eine "cmd"-Datei ist exakt dasselbe wie eine "bat"-Datei.


Nein, ist sie nicht.
command.com vs. cmd.exe
Andere Syntax wird unterstützt, mehr Möglichkeiten.


----------

